# Dakota Decoys Mallard



## WBSwaterfowl (Feb 14, 2013)

Did they change the Dakota's? I ordered some new ones and this is what I got. Anybody else have ones that look like this.


----------



## clint_hay (Aug 25, 2010)

Yes Dakota changed the paint on the hens this year....made them a little darker. Also the drake floaters only come with flocked heads, instead of both painted and flocked.


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

Darker decoys on he water = more dead ducks!


----------

